# Pregabalin Reduces Symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Pregabalin Reduces Symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome*NEW YORK (Reuters Health) Sept 14 - The alpha-2 delta ligand pregabalin appears to normalize visceral sensation in hypersensitive patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), UK researchers report in the September issue of Gut.Hypersensitivity is an important factor in IBS, and preclinical studies have indicated that pregabalin can reduce visceral allodynia and hyperalgesia without affecting basal sensitivity, Dr. Lesley A. Houghton of the University of Manchester and colleagues note.To investigate further, the researchers studied 26 patients who were randomized in a double-blind fashion to increasing doses of pregabalin up to 200 mg three times daily or to placebo.Using a rectal barostat technique, the researchers determined that after 3 weeks of treatment, pregabalin significantly reduced the sensory threshold for first sensation, the desire to defecate and pain, compared with the controls.Pregabalin treatment was also associated with a significant increase in rectal compliance.The most frequently reported adverse events were dizziness in 10 pregabalin patients and headache in 8 placebo patients. However, the agent was generally well tolerated.Given these encouraging findings, the researchers suggest that "alpha-2 delta ligands are worthy of further physiological and clinical investigations for the treatment of diseases affecting both motor and sensory functions of the gastrointestinal tract."Gut 2007;56:1218-1225.Reuters Health Information 2007. © 2007 Reuters Ltd.


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Ive had good results with Gabapentin for the three weeks I have been taking it. FYI Pregabalin and Gabapentin are closely related.http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/abs/1...36.2005.02685.x


----------

